# 1864 Hydraulic Transmission Fluid



## M. ESTEP (7 mo ago)

Currently have a leak what weight fluid can I use?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It takes Hytran Hytran ultra or a trans hydraulic fluid that meets or exceeds the IH B-6 Specification. Does it specify in the owners manual?


----------

